# K-Mart 8/27/06



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok so Vlad and I hit all the local stores today, here's what we found so far at 
K-Mart

Mr. Jabber Jaw talking skelly-$19.99

Flying ghost-$15.99 (same as last year)

Throbbing Heart-$7.99 (sound activated) just had to buy one today for our lab set up.

Animated talking brain-$7.99 ( smaller than the Michael's ones and the top center opens as it talks.

Foam sparkly med. pumpkin light up-$9.99

Strobe light Skull-$9.99

Animated latex skull with either a rat or a snake that comes out of the mouth. (Scared the crap out of me when I hit the "TRY ME" button) Has 6 different sayings. $?????? can't remember

Haunted Portraits-foam frame, cardboard picture-$7.99

Animated Haunted Portraits with eyes that bulge and the tongue sticks out-$14.99

36in Interactive Pair of Skulls-animated duo, sing halloween tunes, sound activated $15.99

Cutesy Halloween signing plush characters signing to the tune of The Chicken Dance and or Purple People eater.

Tons and Tons of candy.
Anyway we had fun hitting all the Try Me buttons.

Heres the link to the K-mart site>>>>>>>>>

http://www.kmart.com/catalog/catego...6&N=4469&Nty=1&categoryId=4469&gpCategoryId=0


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great finds, thanks for posting! I do like those pictures they have in the frames, did they look good in person?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Porch kids...mmmm not my thing. I did like the portraits too though.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Johnny, The haunted pictures in my opinion are not worth it. It's just a cheapo foam frame with a cardboard picture inserted and the portraits poor. The animated haunted pictures when activated had a small rubber hose used for the tongue come out. It was kinda like watching a party horn blower unravel as you blew into it. Again poor in my judgement and not worth the asking price.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I love those jabber jaws skellies. Even if used as non talking props, they look great. $20.00 is a good price as Spirit and Spencers usually get 25-30 for them, as does Target. Guess I'll be going to Kmart tomorrow.


----------

